# Spadefishing and Sheepsheading in Rudee's Inlet and Spade off of BUCKROE



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

I know this sounds crazy but from personal experiences i know this to be true... I have fished the rudee's rail and caught sheepshead and tautog ... I have heard stories of people catching monster spadefish off of the rudees rail... I have seen spade in the rudee's inlet ... Heres my question has anybody caught any of these species recently.... (i hate wasting gas and money) .... If u have heard of anybody catching spade, tog or sheepies out rudee please share ur story... I ask these question because im a (college student (graduate student) that has no money ie no boat) and i have to fish from the shore. Just because i cant hit the species from a boat doesnt mean i still dont enjoy fishing for them....

I was also lead to believe spades are bitting off of buckroe pier.... I wanna know if these rumors are true... 

In all honesty i need to know some places to target spades, tog and sheepies without a boat... (i know how to catch them I just need a place to catch them at)

Thanks in advance for the help....


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

I've heard and seen pics of the spades coming up at Buckroe this year. No personal experience though.


----------



## FishSlayer (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't hear many reports coming from the shore for these species but I believe that it is because most people don't target them and don't know how to fish for them. I'm a big Sheepshead and Tog fan and love fishing for them and I've basically tried to keep an open mind on them e.g. Taking some fiddlers with me whenever I go fishing on a pier or near rocks. it has actually worked for me here recently because I've caught them on areas from shore that you don't hear people talk about. I think that Seagull is still your best bet for all these species but just remember that anywhere mollusks, crustaceans will gather than normally Sheepshead and Tog will. I'm sorry about not giving any specific locations out but just know that these locations are all popular and fished heavily. There are more Sheeps, Spades, and Togs out there near shore than people realize, you just have to try for them. 

Keep it tight everyone! 

FS


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

I caught my limit of 21 spades at Jennettes Pier. I know that is in N.C. but that is an example of catching spade fish off of a pier. All I did to catch them was use a small piece of shrimp on a hook and bottom rig and drop the line right next to the pilings. If you try this technique at a pier you might end up with some spades or sheepshead. I hear clams work well for spades too. Good luck!


----------



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys...


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

IMO spades is a hard species to target with a hook and line from shore or pier. squid strips, clam, or shrimp next to the pilings works sometimes but the problem is you will catch 100 pinfish for every spadefish you catch. on the pier if you have a drop net and jelly balls are in the water net up a jelly ball, cut it into strips, chum up, and then bait up with it. i don't ever target them but have caught them as a byproduct


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Fishingbob you must of being using a "River Rig"............


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

geo said:


> Fishingbob you must of being using a "River Rig"............


If a "river rig" is the same as a bottom rig then yes. I wasn't trying to target spades that day, they were just the only thing biting, and they were biting well. Didn't catch anything but spades that day.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Fishinbob, just throwing some humor out there, apparently definetly not the same, please refer to the 50 pages of the river rig thread....geo


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

geo said:


> Fishinbob, just throwing some humor out there, apparently definetly not the same, please refer to the 50 pages of the river rig thread....geo


Oh, I'm sorry. I didn't know about the "river rig" or anything. Didn't know you were using humor there.


----------

